# Ridgid 19148 ???



## bigdaddyrob (May 14, 2009)

Anyone ever used/ heard of a Ridgid 19148 Auto Spin Drain Cleaner ? 
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Auto-Spin

Never used this style, kinda gave me the impression it might be marketed towards HO's & DIY'rs. But it's Ridgid so I figured I would ask. Been needing to replace my old K-39 Style for a while

Just called about one, NIB for $75 in my local paper. Thanks for any thoughts


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

bigdaddyrob said:


> Anyone ever used/ heard of a Ridgid 19148 Auto Spin Drain Cleaner ?
> http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Auto-Spin
> 
> Never used this style, kinda gave me the impression it might be marketed towards HO's & DIY'rs. But it's Ridgid so I figured I would ask. Been needing to replace my old K-39 Style for a while
> ...


A while back I was at a friends house staying the week. I noticed his shower drain was super slow. So I went to the big box store was going to buy a Ridgid pistol rod, but they did not have any all they had was the Auto-Spin. It did the job nicely, but is not a very rugged machine. It is built more for the home owner occasional use here and there. If you want something with a little more designed for the pro I would get the K-40 http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/K40-Sink-Machine/EN/index.htm


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have one that my old boss bought for me at HD. I've used it a few times and it works pretty good but it's not very durable looking. I actually posted mine up on craigslist hoping a homeowner would want it. If you used it often, I don't think it would hold up. It did work well when I used it though.




Paul


----------

